# 3 new games from codemasters coming in 2008 for PC and "consoles"



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 20, 2007)

Codemasters revealed that Race Driver One, Rise of the Argonauts and Operation  Flashpoint 2 coming in 2008.  Race Driver One will use Codemasters' much-touted Neon game engine,  currently being utilised in the next Colin McRae game.  Operation Flashpoint 2 is the latest addition to the firm’s realistic war  series, and will also use the Neon engine.  Rise of the Argonauts, meanwhile, is a new action-RPG property.

*img74.imageshack.us/img74/4121/flashpointcw0.th.jpg
Operation FlashPoint 2


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 20, 2007)

hmm BLIC2007 was very bad.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 20, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> hmm BLIC2007 was very bad.



Hmm so?. Those three are different game from BLIC 2007. Usally cricket games is too difficult to create. Especially when it comes to AI.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 20, 2007)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> Hmm so?. Those three are different game from BLIC 2007. Usally cricket games is too difficult to create. Especially when it comes to AI.



yaar bhaavnaon ko samjho.


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 20, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> hmm BLIC2007 was very bad.



No dude 

It is better than Cricket 2007


----------



## Pathik (Apr 20, 2007)

actually all cricket games suck


----------



## shantanu (Apr 20, 2007)

Operation Flashpoint... COLD WAR CRYSIS was a very great game.. i think Operation flashpoint 2 will be a great game... AFAICI.....


----------



## Caesar (Apr 20, 2007)

The real OFP sequel has already been released under the name armed assault.


----------



## shantanu (Apr 20, 2007)

but thats for XBOX 360


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 20, 2007)

shantanu_webmaster said:
			
		

> but thats for XBOX 360



No. Armed Assault is for PC only. There is no x360 version.


----------



## saikibryan (Apr 21, 2007)

any news of IGI 3 ???
it is also under codemaster stable i guess


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 21, 2007)

saikibryan said:
			
		

> any news of IGI 3 ???
> it is also under codemaster stable i guess



Has i told you before IGI 3 wont be coming due to poor sales. So forget about IGI.


----------



## Darthvader (Apr 21, 2007)

wat did u enjoy so much in IGI btw


----------



## saikibryan (Apr 22, 2007)

@tech...
@darthvader...i like the game


----------



## Darthvader (Apr 26, 2007)

ya but wat was its specailty that u really liked
I found it pretty dull but maybe its just me


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 27, 2007)

I heard some vague news that MAFIA II was in production and then it was sacked or something..??

Any idea


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 27, 2007)

our Hero in Mafia was killed, so no more Mafia 2


----------



## Darthvader (Apr 27, 2007)

Actually mafia 2 is in production frm 2004
*www.computerandvideogames.com/article.php?id=99480


----------

